

What are America's quirks? The world responds. - stickfigure
http://ask.metafilter.com/200224/What-are-Americas-quirks

======
teyc
I noticed these too when I last visited

+1 The fact that so much American cheese is coloured orange surprised me.

+1 Stars & Stripes everywhere and it's seen as perfectly normal to display the
flag on your home

------
ja27
I've had a few co-workers come over from the UK and Ukraine. We've joked a lot
about how Americans don't walk anywhere and I've even warned them to be
careful walking because drivers don't ever expect anyone to be walking.

One thing that didn't come up much on MeFi is how religious the average
American is. One UK co-worker was a quite astonished when I said that more
than half of our office probably went to church almost every week.

~~~
philwelch
I keep wondering where in the country all of these people live. Living in
Seattle, I'm finding that it's closer to Europe than America in a lot of ways.
People walk places and don't generally seem openly religious. We even have a
fairly popular professional soccer team.

